# Interested in template and guides



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

New to the forum, but not to routing
FWIW my first router an Elu MOF 96 E is still going strong and has just gained company a Festool OF1400 and MFK 700

Anyway I can't seem to find the PDF listed as an attachment to 
routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/1741-introduction-use-template-guides.html#post18422
Has it gone or is it still some where around?
And if it has gone is there a resource that gives the same kind of information.
Thanks

BTW here is one of my new toys
meekings.selfip.com/photo-groups/more-groups/2009/woodwork/Pages/P3222098.html]woodwork 2009—wood work stuff


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am not sure where to find it, or if it exist. The first thing that i would is run a search here on the search area, and put all the information as listed. If that fails, Search the Internet. Search the same way, as you did here. BTW welcome to the forums, That should have been first. And go back on to the supplier, and search, please. I wish you well on the search, that You may find exactly what you wanted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry it looks like Tom pull it off the forum as of 4-18-09

I do have the PDF file on my hd but I don't think I should post it,you may want to send Tom a email and he may send it to you ..

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/1741-introduction-use-template-guides.html

Just a note you may find it on the forum below

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/search.php?searchid=4227049
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/memberlist.php?&pp=100&order=asc&sort=username&ltr=T&page=4
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/index.php?
also
http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/3307-introduction-template-guides.html#post33144
==========


sometimewoodworker said:


> New to the forum, but not to routing
> FWIW my first router an Elu MOF 96 E is still going strong and has just gained company a Festool OF1400 and MFK 700
> 
> Anyway I can't seem to find the PDF listed as an attachment to
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jerome,

The author of that post (Template Tom) deleted the attached PDF file on 04/19/09 rendering the thread useless. It has since been made a non-sticky and the thread closed to furter activity. You may want to try to contact him directly as he has chosen not to post here any longer.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

i found toms template pdf a little confusing anyways. might be the whole metric thing, i dont know :blink:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jerome, do you have some specific questions regarding template guides?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jerome.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerome

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/3307-introduction-template-guides.html#post33144


===========


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Sorry it looks like Tom pull it off the forum as of 4-18-09
> 
> I do have the PDF file on my hd but I don't think I should post it,you may want to send Tom a email and he may send it to you ..
> 
> ...


Thanks.
But if it is there I can't find it.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Welcome to the forum Jerome, do you have some specific questions regarding template guides?


Not really.

So far I don't have enough information to ask questions.

As far as I can see the use of template guides and templates seem to be obvious and just need logic and simple math. But from the posting it may not be true. Hence my interest in the information.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jerome
> 
> /router-bits-types-usage/3307-introduction-template-guides.html#post33144
> 
> ...


Thanks 

That will give me an interesting starting point.

I'm not so sure the jig holder will be so useful in the projects I make. 

I would post a link to the template I have just made but with under the lower limit of posts I can't
So to give a rough idea it is about 1.7m by 1.2m and will enable me to make Festool MFT style bench tops. It is a 96mm grid of 20mm holes in 16 rows of 10.

It was made by using the LR32 rail and accessories and will change what would have been a chalenge to repete quickly into a trivial job.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike Gager said:


> i found toms template pdf a little confusing anyways. might be the whole metric thing, i dont know :blink:


Having just read it, it is quite straight forward IF you realise that the PDF is made for a print shop so page 1 is matched on the PDF with page 20 then 19->2 etc.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Jerome,

Just say "hi" or "welcome" in the introductions a few times to help you get your 10 post limit. I'm sure many would like to see your template.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Hamlin


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for that info Hamlin


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

may be this will do Thanks Hamlin


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Jerome,
> 
> Just say "hi" or "welcome" in the introductions a few times to help you get your 10 post limit. I'm sure many would like to see your template.


:moil:
OK then here goes

Making an MFT Style workbench top WIP
I decided to make a torsion box workbench top about 1.2m x 1.7m. Taking inspiration from various different places and knowing that I may well want to make other different size MFT Style tops and probably will need make a replacement sometime in the future I decided to make a template. Since this worked very well I am detailing it construction.
First the required tools they are
491072 - 20mm hinge bit
491074 – 30mm hinge bit
492185 Copying ring KR-D 30
And the LR32 system.

The method for producing the template was to drill the first and last row of holes on the long sides and they were 5mm. This is due to the pin size of the parallel side fences (SA-LR32).
These were positioned at 96mm centers, an easy job using the LR32 rail

Due to the template size these had to be offset by 64mm and 32mm not the full 96mm.

I then routed the first row of 10 30mm guide holes after that using the SA-LR32s to position the LR32 rail I made the rest of the 16 rows to give a total of 160.

Due to time constraints I have not yet used this template on a full sized work top only on an offcut that is 1.3m by about .6m that will be used as an extension to the main work top. I also forgot to take pictures of this section its self ☺ but I do have a couple that I took of Japanese saws I needed to get blades for on the top.
The pics start at woodwork 2009—wood work stuff

You will see that there was one hole missed but it was trivial to reset the rail and complete the row.

The completed template can be seen in the background of
Workshop panarama
and
Worktop base glue-up

If any more info is wanted let me know.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

sometimewoodworker said:


> Having just read it, it is quite straight forward IF you realise that the PDF is made for a print shop so page 1 is matched on the PDF with page 20 then 19->2 etc.


actually the one posted is different then the one i read.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

heres the one i have if anyone wants it

View attachment Intro To Template Guides for publication.pdf


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

for those of you interested in template routing. stop over at the woodworking sense forum. there is a contributor there that goes by the name of template tom. something of an expert in the area of template routing. several good tips being posted. Tom is more than willing to respond to any questions you may have.....


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> for those of you interested in template routing. stop over at the woodworking sense forum. there is a contributor there that goes by the name of template tom. something of an expert in the area of template routing. several good tips being posted. Tom is more than willing to respond to any questions you may have.....




hi TwoSkies,

i took a look at the woodworking sense forum. i see that you are a global moderator there. what is a global moderator?


----------

